# ENFP, INTP, INTP, ENTP...What am I? (+ Survey)



## NyankoLove (Oct 17, 2010)

So I have mostly always been ENFP to my knowledge, but I have been going through some changes lately. Since I am 19, obviously my personality and the way I view the world is changing, so now I feel as if I could be a lot of things. Any test I take, I always come up with something different. The only thing I am sure of is that I am a Intuitive and most likely a Perceiver, but not sure about that one too much either.

* 1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
I always feel split between E and I and F and T. Mostly the E and I thing is what made me wonder. 
*
2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
I just yearn to have a fun and happy life, but I also want financial and emotional security. 

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
Dunno, there are way too many.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
Whenever people don't see me for what I really am and misunderstand me. I hate having something attributed to me when it isn't true, but they simply cannot see what I feel or think, so there's not much I can do. Also, whenever people have a lot of friends or whatever, that makes me feel inferior, even though I have a lot of friends as well.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
I am usually indecisive, so I will ask EVERYONE about decisions. 

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
My emphasis is just to do the best job possible, and yes I like to have control of it. I hate working in groups because I feel like they won't do as good of a job as me (which is usually true, at least in school) and because it makes me anxious to wait on what their final product will be, because we may not have time to correct what they do. 

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*
One time that I had a lot of fun was going to this one zoo. You could touch most of the animals, and the ones you couldn't, you could feed. They were really close and absolutely beautiful. I also loved this other zoo I went to, where I played with a little monkey.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone
to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
Flash cards work very well for me, as well as being hands-on. I can't really memorize things any other way.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
90% of the time, I get things done by the due date. As for my place, it will get a little messy until like the third day, then I want to clean it all. Mentally, I don't think I am organized. 

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
Both.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
Both.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
I rarely think before I speak, but somehow it comes out okay. I definitely prefer one on one communication.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
I like to know where I am jumping before leaping. I always think about decisions endlessly. And most of the time, actions do speak more than words, although words can be very amazing and powerful :happy:

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
No clue. Just depends on my mood at the time. 

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
Neurotic and a bit mean. I can't get anything in my head sorted and can barely get anything done. If it's really bad, I'll feel like throwing up or running away. 

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
I usually don't like sensors too much. I also hate it when people judge me, and say things like, "Oh, I wouldn't expect YOU to do that!" 
*
17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
Nothing in particular. I like talking about everything.

*18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life?*
I pay attention to everything.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?*
Everyone seems to perceive me in their own way. I would say that they would call me, different, in a good way. I don't know about the other questions. 

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
It could be either hanging out with friends, watching tv, or just staying at home on the internet and reading stuff.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

So we can start with the assumption that you're xNxP.

It is not likely that you are xNTP; you have little Ti but lots of Te, as well as lots of Fi. Alrighty, now we have xNFP

I want to say INFP with developed Te but I could easily see ENFP. It's definitely close on that one. I want to say INFP because your best memory didn't contain people at all (although this isn't really telling, it just kind gives of an introverted vibe). 

In conclusions, xNFP is for sure (provided you are really xNxP) and I am going to guess INFP XD


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

When a friend angers you, how do you react? Assume you and this person are hanging out, so you'd probably react instantly instead of having time to think about what to do, what they meant, etc.

I think you're definitely either ENTP or ENFP.


----------



## NyankoLove (Oct 17, 2010)

If they anger me how? Generally, I usually stay polite with them if they have insulted me or annoyed me. One time a friend said that someone I liked was ugly, and I said, "It's not all about looks," but I was rather annoyed that they said that. He always said stuff that was insanely rude, but I always stayed polite with him. Another time this girl said I bored her and she also looked through all the cabinets in my house (wtf), so I told her that it wasn't really up to me, that she could have come up with things to do too, and due to her weirdness, I never hung out with her again but I still talk to her. 

If it's something that is serious, then I will usually give a bunch of examples as to why the person is wrong in making accusations and I will also point out their own flaws. Once it gets to a very very bad point, there is no insult that I will hold back. I usually cry in situations like these, and if the whole situation doesn't go well, I tend to punch a wall or break something.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, an ENTP will resort to using Ti-Fe in "childish" ways: find argumental flaws, insult the other person, plan their downfall, one-up them in terms of however they were hurt themselves.

An ENFP... won't  They'll use Fi more, try to maintain the peace, have a knack for quickly seeing the possibilities of why the other person is doing what they are. They have more patience with being polite for a longer period of time. Until they snap, and then all hell breaks loose.

My vote now goes to ENFP for you :happy:


----------



## harbinger146 (Aug 25, 2013)

You listed INTP twice in the subject line, which must be your brain telling you subconsciously that you are an INTP.

That being said, you aren't INTP. If I had to determine based off of what you have said, I would say INFP with a slight emphasis of Introversion. Your E/I is probably dependent on the day.


----------

